# Create a Name with Three Composers (game)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

*Rules*

1. Create a new name with any three composers you choose.
2. Provide us with information on why you chose those three (ex: Random 3, Favorite 3, Most hated 3, and etc).
3. Others in this thread have to guess which composers you chose.
4. The first person to guess your composers correctly first wins the opportunity to provide a youtube video of a piece of their choice for you to listen to. (share your thoughts on the piece)
5. Feel free to state which ones a person gets right if not all three until all three are identified correctly.

Suggestion: Be clever, perhaps instead of using a portion of the composers actual name, think of something associated with that composer and incorporate that into the name. Be challenging, but not so obscure that absolutely no one can decipher it!

* Hints are welcome!
Have fun!

:tiphat:

I'll start with the following entry:

"Prodeafturne"
I chose randomly.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Bruhmsler

3 I like


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dzc4627 said:


> Bruhmsler
> 
> 3 I like


I feel like I have two of the three, but can't figure out the last one...hrm.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's my bedtime, hopefully this thread takes off by morning and throughout tomorrow. I'll check to see if anyone got mine correct around 6:30 am eastern time.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

3 composers that I fantasize about:

Lishovovsky


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

dzc4627 said:


> Bruhmsler
> 
> 3 I like


Bruckner, Brahms and Mahler?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> 3 composers that I fantasize about:
> 
> Lishovovsky


Liszt, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Liszt, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky?


Yes, that's it! Great job.:clap:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Liszt, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky?


Am I right?????


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Yes, that's it! Great job.:clap:


You get to check out my favorite version of Mozart's Fantasy in D Minor performed by Danill Trifonov:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Am I right?????


Yes, you're right.

I wish I could figure out your three composers, but I'm still completely stumped!!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Yes, you're right.
> 
> I wish I could figure out your three composers, but I'm still completely stumped!!


I'll give you a hint, I went by things that are associated with the composers rather than using their actual names.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Bruckner, Brahms and Mahler?


I couldn't figure out Brucker! I think you got this one though.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'll start with the following entry:
> 
> "Prodeafturne"
> I chose randomly.


Wow, this is a tough one! I'm probably wrong about this, but is it Prokofiev, Beethoven (because of the word deaf) and Chopin (for Nocturne)?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Wow, this is a tough one! I'm probably wrong about this, but is it Prokofiev, Beethoven (because of the word deaf) and Chopin (for Nocturne)?


You're VERY close, but my rules say don't state how many you got right. I guess I can edit that, you have two out of three right; Beethoven and Chopin.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

If it was Prokofiev, the Pro would have been a utilization of a partial name. Remember I said I used words that are associated with the composers rather than their actual names. Think of a word that starts with Pro that could be associated with a composer, !


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> You're VERY close, but my rules say don't state how many you got right. I guess I can edit that, you have two out of three right; Beethoven and Chopin.


Good, I'm glad that I got two right. I must admit that I'm completely stumped on "pro." Is it Prozac, referring to Debussy's calm music? (Wow, now I'm just making random stabs! :lol


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Good, I'm glad that I got two right. I must admit that I'm completely stumped on "pro." Is it Prozac, referring to Debussy's calm music? (Wow, now I'm just making random stabs! :lol


Since I'm going to bed, I'm going to give it to you. You're going to hate yourself for not getting it.

Prodigy...who is it?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Since I'm going to bed, I'm going to give it to you. You're going to hate yourself for not getting it.
> 
> Prodigy...who is it?


OK, now I think I get it! Is it Mozart?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> OK, now I think I get it! Is it Mozart?


Yep! What do you have for me to listen to?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'll start with the following entry:
> 
> "Prodeafturne"
> I chose randomly.


What exactly do you mean by "I chose randomly"?

EDIT: Looks like Bettina got it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Portamento said:


> What exactly do you mean by "I chose randomly"?


I didn't pick my three composers of choice by any particular grouping. They were randomly chosen!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Yep! What do you have for me to listen to?


Mozart's Fantasy in C Minor. I'm not sure if you've ever heard this one. You'll definitely enjoy it! It's similar to the style of his D minor fantasy, but the harmonies are even wilder!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I'll have at it:

"Verschze"
(Operatic composers.)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

NO MORE FREEBIEES! The one between Bettina and I was a test/practice run! Now lets play.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Portamento said:


> I'll have at it:
> 
> "Verschze"
> (Operatic composers.)


I'm horrible at guessing these! :lol: Here's my pathetic attempt: Verdi, Puccini (for Gianni *Sch*icchi) and Zemlinsky.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> I'm horrible at guessing these! :lol: Here's my pathetic attempt: Verdi, Puccini (for Gianni *Sch*icchi) and Zemlinsky.


You're good!

Maybe this game is too hard, lol.

Hints are welcome and ok!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bettina said:


> I'm horrible at guessing these! :lol: Here's my pathetic attempt: Verdi, Puccini (for Gianni *Sch*icchi) and Zemlinsky.


Not bad - you got Verdi (my idea of a freebie!).

HINT: The "sch" was born in 1795 and the "ze" in 1926.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Portamento said:


> Not bad - you got Verdi (my idea of a freebie!).
> 
> HINT: The "sch" was born in 1795 and the "ze" in 1926.


Sorry, I'm drawing a complete blank. I'll come back to this later if anything suddenly occurs to me!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

"ze" is obviously Henze, but I can't place the "sch".


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Bachachach :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Cpe Js bach???


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> "ze" is obviously Henze, but I can't place the "sch".


Right you are.

HINT: According to Wikipedia, "sch" "was the most important composer of German opera between Weber and Wagner."


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'm having trouble here. Is it because I have problems spelling most composers' names in the first place, let alone to chop them up, mix 'em around, and spew out something equally as challenging? I don't know. But I do know my brain is an old one, and it's not getting any younger.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Mobert the 4.33rd


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Mobert the 4.33rd


Is it...

Ibert, Cage, ... Frederick the Great??


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Mobert the 4.33rd


I think you're being Cagey here?


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Tallisman said:


> Bachachach :tiphat:


Delightful. Now I am beginning to get this game.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Stupidthreadideas.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Macivaner

Three composers from different eras.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

shangoyal said:


> Macivaner
> 
> Three composers from different eras.


MacDowell, Vivaldi, Tavener?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Vaneyes said:


> Stupidthreadideas.


Cleveruniquecreativethreadideas, to you, sir!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Is it...
> 
> Ibert, Cage, ... Frederick the Great??


Mozart, Schubert, and Cage?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Mobert the 4.33rd


I nominate this one for the most creative name mentioned yet in this thread!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Mozart, Schubert, and Cage?


That's what I was thinking, but how does the "the" and "rd" fit in?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Portamento said:


> That's what I was thinking, but how does the "the" and "rd" fit in?


Ha, I think you're overthinking it! .


----------

